# Slugs through a Fixed Choke



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a H&R Pardner for all my hunting. Turkey, deer, ducks, and what ever I chose to shoot with it. I heard that you cant shoot slugs out of a fixed choke shotgun. Is it OK to your gun to shoot rifled slugs out off a fixed choke shotgun?


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

my mossberg 12ga has a smooth bore modified choke barrel and i shoot rifled slugs just fine.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If you truely want to hunt with one gun for everything something with choke tubes would do you a lot better than a fixed choke. H&R's Topper Deluxe comes with screw in choke tubes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I shot 12 ga Foster slugs out of a 70's era Wingmaster 30" Full Choke with no problems for years.

Steel shot didn't hurt it by the thousands either.


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

I wouldn't feed rifled slugs through an extra full choke or even a full choke, but that's just me. It can shorten the barrel life. I bought a cylinder sized choke for my Mossberg 500 for when I load slugs. I use the extra full choke for turkey loads and the modified for buck shot and coyote loads. That's what the patterning told me to do.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Noproblemo said:


> I wouldn't feed rifled slugs through an extra full choke or even a full choke, but that's just me. It can shorten the barrel life. I bought a cylinder sized choke for my Mossberg 500 for when I load slugs. I use the extra full choke for turkey loads and the modified for buck shot and coyote loads. That's what the patterning told me to do.


The OP had a question on a fixed choke, he can't change out the chokes like you can.

I shot them for 30 years out of a soft steel Remington barrel with a FIXED Full Choke with no ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

Bucket-Back said:


> The OP had a question on a fixed choke, he can't change out the chokes like you can.
> 
> I shot them for 30 years out of a soft steel Remington barrel with a FIXED Full Choke with no ill effects whatsoever.


I realize that he asked about a fixed choke barrel, but he didn't buy it yet, so I gave support to Critter's recommendation. If you haven't checked the barrel thickness behind the choke with some high-tech tools you wouldn't necessarily know whether you had thinned it significantly. I'm not going to claim to be an expert, but I won't do it. I've heard accuracy degrades with any choke tighter than Improved Cylinder and that shooting rifled slugs through an Extra Full turkey choke is dangerous. I suspect both of those are true and somewhere in between is where "it's a bad idea" happens. Just my $.02. Nothing to get  about.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

To answer your question: No

Best to get a gun that has a 2nd barrel meant for slugs only.

And shooting slugs with a full choke can be done. I've done it, But its definitely not safe. If you try it you will know why. I just hope it doesn't blow up.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

My son has that gun. At 30yds slugs hit about a foot high and foot left. 

A good rabbit gun is about it. 

Find something else.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Noproblemo said:


> I realize that he asked about a fixed choke barrel, but he didn't buy it yet, so I gave support to Critter's recommendation. If you haven't checked the barrel thickness behind the choke with some high-tech tools you wouldn't necessarily know whether you had thinned it significantly. I'm not going to claim to be an expert, but I won't do it. I've heard accuracy degrades with any choke tighter than Improved Cylinder and that shooting rifled slugs through an Extra Full turkey choke is dangerous. I suspect both of those are true and somewhere in between is where "it's a bad idea" happens. Just my $.02. Nothing to get  about.


I have some genuine Lufkin Hole Gages to measure if need be.Is that high tech enough? They're at least 50 years old.

I wouldn't buy a gun with a fixed full choke to shoot slugs out of. If I had one I wouldn't worry. Think of shooting a .358 cast lead in a .3555 bore.:gaga:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it...after all if one gun fixed all, then choke patterns wouldn't matter. Sure you can use slugs, rabbit shot and hornady's new turkey load with a modified (and it's deadly), but if your intent is to do some long range scatter gun hunting, you'll be wasting money in shells. That's why most double barrel shotguns have a full/modified modified/IC ect.

Unfortunately a shotgun with a fixed choke isn't a do-all gun. If you are set on the HR, go with a modified 

My 870 with a slug barrel and 4 choke tubes is a do all shotgun.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, you can, depending on the slug. The ribs on some rifled slugs are made to crush when they hit the choke. Though I would bet that when the slugs ribs are crushing you are losing some accuracy. 
From Brennekes website-
"	Why do Brenneke USA slugs have the ribs on the outside diameter of their slugs?
The purpose of the ribs on the outside diameter of the slug (with the exception of the 3- inch Gold Magnum and the All Brass Super Sabot which are designed for rifle barrel shotguns only) allows them, unlike most competitors slugs, to be used with any choke. As the slug passes through the three constricted areas, inside of the barrel, the Forcing Cone, Inside Bore, and then the Choke, the excess lead is squeezed into the gaps between the ribs with no damage to the barrel. Somewhat better accuracy may be noted when using the more open choke - - Improved Cylinder."

Yet Remington on their website says this -"We recommend an improved cylinder choke for shooting rifled slugs and a modified for shooting buckshot."

You could always have the choke opened up, or have screw in tubes installed, most any gunsmith shop can do it.


----------

